# picking dog up by its front legs - i know it's bad, but pls, how bad?



## kerilli (7 July 2009)

my boyfriend, in spite of being told more than once NEVER to pick my dogs up by their front legs, was trying to lift one through the window the other day by her front legs. she's 7mths, patterdale x something (v prob foxhound), looks like a big Parsons Jack Russell.  I walked in as he started lifting her and yelled and swore at him to get him to let go asap before he injured her... fortunately, it worked and he let go immediately.
this started a furious row because i'm convinced it can really damage them, and he thinks i'm making a fuss about nothing, and said she still had her hindlegs against the wall outside so all her weight wasn't hanging on her front legs... yet.
please, who is right?
either way, i've done my best to tell him never to pick her up like that again...


----------



## Maesfen (7 July 2009)

I wouldn't like it either; hang him from a window by his arms and see how he likes it!
I've always been told it is bad to let a dog hang suspended at all with its weight dragging down and I don't even like them lifted up with your hands around their ribcage like as if you're lifting up a baby facing you.  
If you have to lift, support both ends, don't ever let them hang there for however short a time.  If it's a big dog, heavy or long, then arm around the front and other arm in front of their hind legs is how I've been taught by hunt staff.


----------



## FestiveSpirit (7 July 2009)

I would never ever EVER do that  
	
	
		
		
	


	




  Maybe put it this way to your BF -  if a horse were smaller would you try picking one up by its front legs?  

You could cause huge muscle/ligament damage, or even dislocation of the joints


----------



## kerilli (7 July 2009)

that's exactly what i said.
thanks guys.


----------



## FinnishLapphund (7 July 2009)

Was the garden on fire? Since it sounds as if he was indoors and the dog outdoors, if it was the other way around, was the house or room on fire? If so I don't care what he pulled, as long as he got her out.


Otherwise I think it depends on different things, f.ex. lets say I want to to lift up one of my dogs in my sofa and I first gently lift up the front end and then the back end, that to me is a lot different than trying to pull up a dog by its front legs in through a window. 
As for damage, especially since she's only 7 months and her body is not mature yet, I'm sure it can happen. If you're unlucky, damage could happen first time you do it but usually I would presume it need to happen several times to cause damage. But we humans do have a habit of doing things again, if nothing bad happens first/last time we did it, so I would say the biggest risk would be if he tried doing it again and then maybe a few times more...   
So I certainly don't think you're making a fuss about nothing.


----------



## Wasrandyra (7 July 2009)

I am not post hijacking..


I pick my Patterdale up by his scruff now and again - is that wrong??  He is a rugged little thing and not that heavy??


----------



## kerilli (7 July 2009)

nope, garden was most definitely not on fire!


----------



## Lucy_Nottingham (7 July 2009)

nope i would not be happy!!! its like picking up cats, exactly the same if you pick up the front end the back end should be supported as well, not all body weight on one area of pressure (i.e. forlimbs in this case!) 

and scruff is fine if it is for a short period of time as when they are adults they obviously weigh a lot more than when they are pups (which is what carrying by the scruff is designed for)

glad your garden wasnt on fire!


----------



## k9h (7 July 2009)

Sruff is fine for small dogs especially terriers it is the 'normal' country way of picking them up. Lots of beater pick up the labs or spaniels by sruff a support under belly infront of back legs to throw them over wire.

If he needs to pick it up I would suggest scruff if to lazy to scoop it up.

He could easily damage a growth plate on the dog buy pulling on the front/hind legs or wrench the muscles/tendons/ligaments.


----------



## Charmaine18 (7 July 2009)

As others have said, I'd be scared of dislocating the forelegs/damaging ligaments or something.  When I was a little kid my dad picked my guinea pig up by the back legs 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  I was horrified!  Luckily I was an opinionated little brat with no qualms about telling off grown-ups... he never did it again.  
	
	
		
		
	


	





I occasionally pick up our JRT by the scruff, particularly if she's done something naughty and I don't want her thinking I'm picking her up to cuddle her.  I always support most of her weight with the other hand under her bum, though, because she's quite a heavy little dog and I'd hate to hurt her.


----------



## Oneofthepack (7 July 2009)

It's not the same as picking a small child up by it's arms (though that's not recommended either!) which is what your bf is probably relating it too. The mechanics are completely different and it can seriously and permanently damage them. And it flippin' hurts


----------



## kerilli (7 July 2009)

exactly, thankyou.
yes, i use the scruff when she's been naughty, maybe he's seen that and thinks picking up by front legs is less cruel? but she still has a big scruff and doesn't bother at all when i pick her up like that.
thanks everyone.


----------



## Spudlet (7 July 2009)

When I want to pick Henry up I put one arm around the front of him and the other around his back legs,as described much more eloquently by another poster  
	
	
		
		
	


	









If someone picked him up by his legs, front or back... there would be blood and guts and not mine or Henry's 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I think lifting a little dog by the scruff is ok but only to lift - not to carry for any distance.


----------



## genie (8 July 2009)

Maybe the point here is not so much is it a bad thing but the fact you told him NEVER to do it.....and he did.


----------



## Daffodil (10 July 2009)

I'd dump the boyfriend.   if he's so pigheaded that he won't listen to you that this is unacceptable, then.......


----------

